# Softest and Lightest Weight Custom Transfer



## evtic (May 20, 2010)

We are looking to have single color transfers made for dark colored bamboo bandanas. We want the softest hand and lightest weight possible. We have had bad luck screen printing them, they come out too heavy. 

Any advice?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Since bamboo is a polyester you should be able to sublimate it.


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

Bamboo is a grass not a plastic.


----------



## fournwoof (Aug 11, 2010)

In my opinion the Hot Split and Goof Proof transfers from transferexpress.com have the softest hand. I have tried samples from 6 different companies and nothing came close to Transfer Express. Give them a try but also try from different companies as this is just my opinion.


----------



## evtic (May 20, 2010)

Thanks. I will look into them!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

hedsteve said:


> Bamboo is a grass not a plastic.


Sorry, I was having a senior moment between polyester and rayon.


----------



## evtic (May 20, 2010)

It is now nov. 2012 and we have still not found something that truly feels light and soft on our bamboo products. We have also water based screened onto them and that too makes a sort of warped weird feeling to the print area. Anyone have any experience.


----------



## evtic (May 20, 2010)

We found the first edition hot split was nest but fci (hugh) in oregon is equal and better to work with


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

I believe you will find out thru experience that you'll need your transfer provider to use a 155 mesh
screen when producing your transfers - this should get you the lightest feel with the greatest opacity


----------

